# New Guy Intro And Seeking Recommendations



## Zennmaster (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello all!

New user here, Michael Zenner, from Portland, Oregon, USA.

I'm a 24-hour watch enthusiast, and just purchased my first O&W, an old Moon Orbitor 24-hour slide-rule. I suspect that the person I purchased it from is also a user here







.

This watch needs a little help (runs fast, needs a crown and a bezel), and I was hoping someone could recommend a watchmaker who has a lot of experience with these older watches, and who might take on such a task. Due to the wonders of the internet and FedEx, location is now largely irrelevant.

Thanks very much, I am looking forward both to having the watch, and participating in some lively discussion!

-Michael


----------



## media_mute (Apr 30, 2006)

Email the site owner? I understand he speaks with the company and is an agent for them as well as being a watchmaker.


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Michael

welcome to the forum.

One word of warning, if you send your watch abroad for servicing there may be import duties that the service agent would have to pay to release the watch into his possession. Make sure you explain in the paperwork that the watch is intended to be repaired and returned.

Others may have more experience with this.

I hope Roy sorts out the parts for you, and look forward to some pictures.

Toby


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Zennmaster said:


> Hello all!
> 
> New user here, Michael Zenner, from Portland, Oregon, USA.
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome Michael.

I was bidding on the Moon Orbiter, as were many others. Old O&W's are very collectible. As far as getting it fixed is concerned, I would use a US-based watchmaker because of potential customs problems. Maybe other forummers can help you with possible repairers









cheers

Dave


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep, I was following that one as well, well done..


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Welcome, Michael. I agree with what's been said above. Only use and overseas repair service if you have no choice as many carriers will not insure a watch and you then have to use a third party insurer, which is very expensive.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome Michael, sorry I have no parts for your watch.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Michael and welcome. It's a small world.









As my listing stated you will not be able to get a bezel from Mr.Wajs, I have been down that route and know of no other place for one, sorry







The rest will be easy to sort









Here's a picture of my NOS with the correct bezel (all so seen in blue /black) but this one has different hands. It was made by O&W like this. I was going to get the hands swaped, with the watch you are getting but I have spent enough on it so decided to leave it.

Quick pic.










Mike

P.S I will pack your watch up tonight and get it off to you tomorrow.


----------



## Zennmaster (Jun 5, 2006)

MIKE said:


> Hi Michael and welcome. It's a small world.


It most certainly is!









First off, to everyone who has replied so quicky and so helpfully, thank you!! It's so nice to feel welcome!

Mike:

As you say, it seems that everything except the bezel will be reasonably easy to sort out. So now the quest begins! I found a source for a rotating bezel that looks relatively close to the O&W, and if it fits, I think it will work fine until I can stumble across an orginal at an estate sale or flea market or something (you never know!).

Roy:

Thanks for checking on the parts situation, that was awfully nice of you!

I'll post some pictures as the watch develops.

Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Half the fun is in the chase anyway









Good luck in your quest, the good thing is with forums like this is there will be all us lot looking for you too!!


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Zennmaster said:


> MIKE said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Michael and welcome. It's a small world.
> ...


Just a thought....Does the Earlybird bezel fit?

cheers

Dave


----------



## Zennmaster (Jun 5, 2006)

DaveE said:


> Just a thought....Does the Earlybird bezel fit?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Dave


I thought of that too, but of course, that's just too easy







. My understanding is that the Orbitor case is a couple of MM larger than the Early Bird. My original hope was to find a broken EB, and salvage the crown and the bezel, and call it good. But alas, 'tis not to be...



jasonm said:


> Half the fun is in the chase anyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly right! And I gotta say, the response here has really gotten me even more fired up and excited aout the watch!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Micheal, I hope you manage to find the parts you`re after


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

DaveE said:


> Just a thought....Does the Earlybird bezel fit?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave, thats what I assumed









No, the Orbitor is a larger watch with a larger bezel.

Mike


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

MIKE said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> > Just a thought....Does the Earlybird bezel fit?
> ...


That said, how easy are Early Bird parts or for that matter, Early Birds themselves to get hold of nowadays?

Dave


----------



## Zennmaster (Jun 5, 2006)

DaveE said:


> MIKE said:
> 
> 
> > DaveE said:
> ...


In the last two weeks, eBay has had two, there is one NOS example for sale in Australia, and in the US there is at least one dealer who has two NOS units available. These are all complete watches, parts may be another matter (one of the watches on eBay was non-functional, so was either a project or a parts hulk). So I'd classify the early bird as being "Available" for those who are willing to look.

As a point of reference, the US dealer quoted a price including shipping and a good cleaning and adjustment at $22.00US below what I paid for a brand new Glycine Airman. So I daresay that the Early Bird's reputation as being the "Poor Man's Airman" is in serious danger...
















Enjoy!

-MZ


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Zennmaster said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> > MIKE said:
> ...


Thanks for that







I haven't seen any Early Birds on ebay lately. I'll have to do an internet search for these other sites.

Dave


----------



## kpaxsg (Mar 11, 2008)

hmmm, awaiting the pictures of the Moon Orbiter still :blink:


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

kpaxsg said:


> hmmm, awaiting the pictures of the Moon Orbiter still :blink:


Here you go



















These are Zennmasters pic's I've lost mine of my watch :cry2:

Mike


----------



## kpaxsg (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks Mike, now with your pictures, i got 3 same watches but with all different hands,





i am wandering which is the correct one? :huh:


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

kpaxsg said:


> thanks Mike, now with your pictures, i got 3 same watches but with all different hands,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They could well be all O.K depending on what hands were avalable when they made batches of the watch up.

My Moon Orbitor has the same hands as your first pic and that came direct from Mr. Wajs but has a regular 12 hour movement IMO makes it more legible as the part of the dial for telling the time is very small and working in 24 hour seemed hard work :blink:

Your second pic has the same hands as the Early Bird which has the same movement.

Mike


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I always had the feeling that the Early Bird hands looked "right" ... it would be nice to know if it was true or not!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm still waiting for my RLT Earlybird


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

PhilM said:


> I'm still waiting for my RLT Earlybird


Me too


----------

